# I need help to decide on my team name



## tom37 (Dec 18, 2010)

Please help me everyone, I have been sitting here for hours, just to get to this point.

I really can't start my logo until I have my team name.

The kids are no help at this point and since I don't have but a few friends on facebook you all are my only hope.

This is just a sample of what I have been playing with.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 18, 2010)

I like it. Maybe something in pink. Or how about a cute teenage pig to represent the girls? Is this for their team?


----------



## tom37 (Dec 18, 2010)

smokinstevo27 said:


> I like it. Maybe something in pink. Or how about a cute teenage pig to represent the girls? Is this for their team?


Actually no, this is for my team name, the girls are still gonna have to work on there own.

Since they wont compete every time I go, I wanted to have my own name.

Maybe I should edit the poll and take the poor kidz one out since it may be a better name for them. I was just thinking that we are all kids at heart.


----------



## retread (Dec 18, 2010)

I still like "Poor Kidz BBQ"


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 18, 2010)

hmmm, I like Smokin up the neighborhood then. How about a city view with smoke rising in the air? I'll keep thinkin.


----------



## smokingjhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

How about "THE SOCIETY OF SOPHISTICATED SMOKERS"   The "SOSS crew"  Logo has top hats and canes,you could get those t-shirts that look like tuxedos


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Tom,

I've been following your pit build from the beginning, lots of ingenuity and good work..., may I suggest using a name that reflects all of the work (labor of love), persistence, and dedication to perfection you have put into it?  Maybe ask some ideas from those that have been following your build to help out?

As for the "kids," one, you might regret that when your playing with the "big boys" at a comp, I say that from our drag strip experience, ....when trying to decide on a name for the car, what sounded cute to our neighborhood friends, would have been out of place there with the big boys.

Just my idea, I wish you success with whatever you chose and at your comps.

Gene


----------



## tom37 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, I like the city/building in the background of a smoke cloud.

And

The idea of those tux tee's is cool to. I actually talked about that with my buddy while we served food after the funeral for his father in law.

                               It made us feel like we were cooking for the upper class.

Thanks guys, and pls chime in folks.

I am the kind of guy that, if I see something I can figure it out and build it from nothing. But when it comes to being creative, I am the Worst.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe the sillouhette of the KC skyline? That way you are representing you area.


Tom37 said:


> Ok, I like the city/building in the background of a smoke cloud.
> 
> And
> 
> ...


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Dec 19, 2010)

I like the Smokin Up The Nieghborhood. It never fails when I fire up the smoker, that it draws my neighbors out and they come over.

Don't know about a logo. Puffs of smoke rolling past houses?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2010)

Smokin Up the Neighborhood. Definitely


----------



## deannc (Dec 19, 2010)

SUN BBQ- Smokin' Up the Neighborhood  Logo with a sun rising over a silhouette of a skyline with a smoke stack smokin'.  

I'm terrible at creating names etc too...I mean look at my screename! LOL  An online car magazine done a feature on a car I showed for a few years and they ask during the photo shoot, what do you call it?  I said car...LOL  Told'em they could come up with something. LOL


----------



## tom37 (Dec 19, 2010)

I hear ya Dean, my name isn't much better LOL.

I'm liking the somkin up the neighbor hood, and already been playin with the way it looks.

I'v been looking for the skyline shot but not happy yet with what I have found.

Thanks and I'm still watchin the poll.


----------



## mudduck (Dec 19, 2010)

i like the Smokin' Up the Neighborhood


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 19, 2010)

At least yall's handles don't sound stupid. When I joined I sat here putting in all these diferent names and they were all taken. So I started being silly and typed in Smokinstevo27 and it worked, then I couldn't change it.
 


DeanNC said:


> SUN BBQ- Smokin' Up the Neighborhood  Logo with a sun rising over a silhouette of a skyline with a smoke stack smokin'.
> 
> I'm terrible at creating names etc too...I mean look at my screename! LOL  An online car magazine done a feature on a car I showed for a few years and they ask during the photo shoot, what do you call it?  I said car...LOL  Told'em they could come up with something. LOL





Tom37 said:


> I hear ya Dean, my name isn't much better LOL.
> 
> I'm liking the somkin up the neighbor hood, and already been playin with the way it looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## tom37 (Dec 20, 2010)

Welp,

Looks like its gonna be (smokin up the neighbor hood)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## tom37 (Feb 27, 2011)

Slight change of plan.

Looks like the team name is gonna be,

Phat Kidz BBQ Crew

or 

Poor Kidz BBQ Crew

It seems that my step daughter is going to be my teammate instead of cooking with her friend on there own team. 

I'm leaning toward Poor kidz since poor is what I'm all about.


----------



## tom37 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, does it sound that bad?


----------

